# Betsy Scapicchio & Linda Brennan Workshop ??



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am considering attending 2 workshops given by Betsy Scapicchio and Linda Brennan.

Both seminars are listed as Intensive seminars.
The Advanced seminar is 4 days ($400) and concentrates on polishing & proofing for Open and Utility especially

The Beginner Seminar is 3 days ($300) and concentrates on fun and reliable fundamentals for Novice through Utility

I would need to stay over, so would add the expense of hotels to the seminar fees and Casey would most likely need to stay home, so I am wondering if anyone has worked with these ladies and if their workshops are really great.

TIA for any input 

Edit to Add: PMs would be fine too


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay I know I am out of the loop on a lot of people but not sure who these ladies are??? That is alot of money..


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Okay I know I am out of the loop on a lot of people but not sure who these ladies are??? That is alot of money..


They show a lot around here and do very well, but I have never been to any of their classes or workshops.... so I am being cautious


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> They show a lot around here and do very well, but I have never been to any of their classes or workshops.... so I am being cautious


Okay I am sure they are great people but I don't see either in the Top 25.. Do they do multiple breeds? Have they been teaching others long?
How are their students doing out there? Those are the questions I look at when looking at a seminar.. Also does their style match with mine. There are a bunch of very talented people out there doing seminars..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I have not gone to one of their seminars, but I have looked into it many times, they just have not come anywhere around here. I know one of their students had a NOC dog, I can't remember who, maybe Tyler? They've had NOI runner up too. Their seminars are pretty popular. If you can afford it I say go.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> I have not gone to one of their seminars, but I have looked into it many times, they just have not come anywhere around here. I know one of their students had a NOC dog, I can't remember who, maybe Tyler? They've had NOI runner up too. Their seminars are pretty popular. If you can afford it I say go.


If they had those students and they match your style... go for it. I just did not know them..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I looked it up, yep, Tyler/Petra is their student, along with the lady with the miniature poodle that has placed at NOI. And Betsy herself has earned 18 200's.


----------



## Laurie Falter (Sep 26, 2011)

I've been to one of their seminars, and I have a friend who drives from DC to NJ to train with them. They put a lot of emphasis on making sure the dog understands right versus wrong in terms of exercises, and then shifting some responsibility to the dog. They are really into flexi leads; they teach every exercise on flexis, including heeling, to minimize the dog's mistakes during the learning portion of a new exercise. 

I would recommend it. It was thought provoking, and they are really entertaining as well.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Betsy and Linda Thumbs Up*

My first trip to Top Dog was a seminar Betsy had with Terri Arnold back in 1998. It was great. I started working with Terri after that, both camps and privates. After we earned our CD I started training privates with Betsy. Betsy worked with us on our open and utility work. My novice A dog earned 3 HIT's in open after working with Betsy. I think the world of her. She knows her stuff and she's nice. I have seen Linda many times giving lessons and training at Top Dog. I would have no problem working with her too. I live outside Albany NY and it was about a 3 hour drive, well worth it. They train on fleixs for the far away exercises. Heeling is done on lead with a short leather lead or a rolled up 6 footer. I would also suggest taking your dog. It will replicate to some extent what going to a trial is like without all the stress and with knowledgable helpful people to give you a hand. You will learn a lot from these two. PM if you have specific questions Alex


----------



## Laurie Falter (Sep 26, 2011)

Rastadog said:


> They train on fleixs for the far away exercises. Heeling is done on lead with a short leather lead or a rolled up 6 footer.


Weird, I have a very clear mental image of Betsy demonstrating how she tucks the flexi under her arm for heeling. Maybe I was hallucinating?  

Anyway, I'm envious that you get to train at Top Dog!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Titan1 said:


> Okay I know I am out of the loop on a lot of people but not sure who these ladies are??? That is alot of money..


I had never heard of them until now either, but they sound good. It must be because of the area we live in.


----------

